# Lug Nuts for BBS CH's



## A4me (Nov 30, 2002)

I got a set of 18" 5x100 CHs.... Though they came with no lugs. I'd rather get some new ones than running my current OEM lugs off my Aristos. Can anyone lead me to a nice set that they have used or would use? Stainless steel ones would be nice or even some black ones. Something that can withstand the torque gun is perfect!


----------



## A4me (Nov 30, 2002)

So nobody really knows where i can get quality and not cheap chinese OEM Black Lugs? Specs on the current ones off my Aristos are 14x1.5 thread n 27mm. Ballseat.... Pretty sure they can be used on the CH's, but since the rim is black, wanted some lugs in black as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

We used to have little black covers for the bolts, but no longer unfortunately. You may have to pursue those as an option


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

A4me said:


> So nobody really knows where i can get quality and not cheap chinese OEM Black Lugs? Specs on the current ones off my Aristos are 14x1.5 thread n 27mm. Ballseat.... Pretty sure they can be used on the CH's, but since the rim is black, wanted some lugs in black as well.


I really don't think the ball seat lugs can be used with any wheels other than OEM. Almost all aftermarket wheels use cone seat. I'm sure someone out there sells black lug bolts, I just can't think of any at the moment. ECS Tuning has lugs in all lengths available and some decent looking black caps that are pretty cheap. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-R32_MKIV--3.2/Wheels/Lug_Bolts/ES252732/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-R32_MKIV--3.2/Wheels/Lug_Bolts/Caps/ES259576/

Found some black bolts. They're pretty cheap so maybe from China. Call and ask.

http://www.ezaccessory.com/Black_Lug_Bolt_14mmx1_50_Conical_Seat_28mm_Shank_p/966bk.htm


----------



## A4me (Nov 30, 2002)

Airy32 said:


> I really don't think the ball seat lugs can be used with any wheels other than OEM. Almost all aftermarket wheels use cone seat. I'm sure someone out there sells black lug bolts, I just can't think of any at the moment. ECS Tuning has lugs in all lengths available and some decent looking black caps that are pretty cheap.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-R32_MKIV--3.2/Wheels/Lug_Bolts/ES252732/
> 
> ...


thanks man.... i called BFI, and they have Black Nickel Plated Lugs.... I asked em if i can use my OEM lugs on the CHs for time being and he said yes. But def appreciate the lookout.


----------

